# Split-level Redesign



## JulieC (Oct 29, 2007)

I've finally come up with a redesign for my 1970's era four level split that I think will get me where I want to go.  We (me, hubby and our three now-little girls) just need a little more room and some space-flow correction.  And another bathroom.  Did I mention the three little girls?  

http://www.mindcapers.com/remodel/

Comments, questions, suggestions, feedback welcome.  A previous thread (http://houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2476) evolved into this design, but was no longer applicable. 

---

The new design puts the master up. The bump out is 13'4" across, which is the width of the downstairs bedroom and the front bedroom upstairs. The depth is 8'0" downstairs, 6'8" up, erasing the existing 1'4" cantilever. 

The other major change would be a small cantilevered extension to the dining room (10' wide, 2' deep), a roof change over the dining room (4:12) to make it match the existing pitch on the adjoining kitchen (3:12) (makes a lot of sense if you see it, shouldn't cost too much as the entire main floor is vaulted to a giant ridge beam ... it would be raising the exterior wall another foot in just the bumped out portion).

My really-really rough guesstimates are:
$20,000 for the main addition
$10,000 for the master bath (in existing space)
$5,000 for the dining room bump and roof change
$7,000 for new roofing (needed in the next couple years anyway)
$7,000 for new siding (needed due to holes and melting by previous owners)
$7,000 for new windows in remaining house, with some minor changes of size/position.
--------------
$56,000


----------



## Nammy (Jun 2, 2010)

Really nice design!


----------

